# Unbelievably slow Kontakt load



## Buddy (Jan 17, 2018)

When loading certain (usually 3rd party) libraries for the first time in a project, there is a super long load time.

The hang is before it ever shows the loading samples bar--everything hangs for a minute or two on a blank Kontakt window, can't click anywhere--then when it does get around to actually loading the sample, that part's super fast.

Don't think it's my system, which is a new 8700k, SSDs all around, 64GB ram. Did the latest Kontakt update (was excited for the patch notes which seemed suggest this issue was addressed, but it fixed nothing for me). Did a reinstall of Kontakt. Have tried batch resaves. Have made an exception for all my sample library folders in Windows Defender. Been following threads on this to no seeming conclusion.

Was really excited for my new computer to cut down on load times. If anything, this has made them much longer. Anyone have ideas of additional things to try? Thanks.


----------



## cyrene (Jan 17, 2018)

Check your antivirus. It might be automatically checking each file. Disable real time scanning or whitelist the folders and it should work.


----------



## Buddy (Jan 18, 2018)

cyrene said:


> Check your antivirus. It might be automatically checking each file. Disable real time scanning or whitelist the folders and it should work.



Thanks for the idea though I've already white-listed/made exceptions for the library folders in Windows Defender (mentioned above).


----------



## storyteller (Jan 18, 2018)

Buddy said:


> When loading certain (usually 3rd party) libraries for the first time, there is a super long load time.
> 
> The hang is before it ever shows the loading samples bar--everything hangs for a minute or two on a blank Kontakt window, can't click anywhere--then when it does get around to actually loading the sample, that part's super fast.
> 
> ...


I’ve had a similar issue in OSX over the last 4 months or so. I notice it more on large piano libraries (and strings). No reason why it should be this way. I’ve changed SSDs (thunderbolt and usb), batch resaved, etc. It has something to do in the 5.7 update I think. I particularly started noticing my issue after an OSX patch update right around the time I also updated to 5.7.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 18, 2018)

How long have you been using this specific computer? I'm asking because I'm wondering if it could be related to OS and BIOS patches for the Meltdown/Spectre problem.


----------



## Buddy (Jan 18, 2018)

storyteller said:


> I’ve had a similar issue in OSX over the last 4 months or so. I notice it more on large piano libraries (and strings). No reason why it should be this way. I’ve changed SSDs (thunderbolt and usb), batch resaved, etc. It has something to do in the 5.7 update I think. I particularly started noticing my issue after an OSX patch update right around the time I also updated to 5.7.



What's strange is I get it even on virtually empty "container" libraries like the unloaded instance of 8dio Anthology (only 23mb). 

Sorry to hear you're affected too. Helpful to know that I'm not the only one dealing with this.


----------



## Buddy (Jan 18, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> How long have you been using this specific computer? I'm asking because I'm wondering if it could be related to OS and BIOS patches for the Meltdown/Spectre problem.



Since beginning of December. I believe predating Meltdown/Spectre updates.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 4, 2018)

Just seen this - on top of the drives that you've already excepted, try adding exceptions to the Kontakt / Play etc EXEs in Windows Defender.


----------



## Aeonata (Feb 4, 2018)

Manually disabling Windows Defender (you can find that option under "tools") fixed the problem for me.


----------

